# R-2 alarms in dwelling units



## Just John (Jul 16, 2012)

2009-IFC Section 907.6.2.3.4 Group R-2. In Group R-2 occupancies required by Section 907 to have a fire alarm system, all dwelling units and sleeping units shall be provided with the capability to support visible alarm notification appliances in accordance with ICC A117.1.

I have read the commentary which states Group R-2 occupancies with a fire alarm system are required to have all dwelling units wired to support visible alarm notification appliances. This includes all dwelling and sleeping units not just those classified as either Type A or B. In accordance with Sections 1004.2 through 1004.4.4 of ICC A117.1, the building alarm system wiring must be extended to the unit smoke detectors so that audible/visible alarm notification appliances may be connected to the building fire alarm system to notify residents with hearing impairments of an emergency situation.

Questions:

The code section does not mention wiring, just being cablable.

1)	Where would strobes be required? bath room, kitchen, living room, bedroom, balcony, walk in closet?

2)	Must all the wiring be in place? Or just capable of being in place?

3)	If bathrooms need strobes would a junction box with wiring be required or would it just have to be capable to put it in later if needed?

4)	Must the FACP, that is installed now, be capable of supporting this in future or capable of being switched out if needed in future?


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2012)

98 version of Icc 117

http://www.areforum.org/up/Accessibility/Ansi117.11998.pdf

1)	Where would strobes be required? bath room, kitchen, living room, bedroom, balcony, walk in closet?

Would say common area, bedroom, bathroom

2)	Must all the wiring be in place? Or just capable of being in place?

I thought the section referred you back to the table for R-1

Not in the office so do not have the book

3)	If bathrooms need strobes would a junction box with wiring be required or would it just have to be capable to put it in later if needed?

We do class A notification, so they could just cut the wire, add a box and loop back to the existing loop

4)	Must the FACP, that is installed now, be capable of supporting this in future or capable of being switched out if needed in future?

Once again thought the section refered back to the R-1 section that only required so many units

So we told the fire alarm co to provide battery calculations to support the additional visuals if added


----------

